# Thema Mads Rutenbau



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

Da der offizielle Harrison-Blank-Fans-Thread nun geschlossen ist, eröffne ich mal diesen Thread.

Ich will Robert damit nicht schikanieren oder nerven, aber ich will jetzt endlich mal Klarheit bekommen.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Hier könne sich alle melden, die auch seit langer Zeit auf ihre VHF von Robert warten.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Robert, wenn du das hier liest: Bitte melde dich und sag was los ist.
Niemand wird dir den Kopf abreißen.
Wenn du die Rute noch nicht angefangen hast zu bauen, dann lass es seien - ist auch nicht so schlimm.
Aber sag doch endlich was Phase ist!




Update: Hab die Rute storniert.


----------



## J-son (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Wenn ich einen riesigen Berg an Bestellungen aufzuarbeiten hätte, und schon ewig hinter meinen Terminen herhetzen würde, weisst Du in welcher Reihenfolge ICH das machen würde?
Ich würde den Leuten die (ohne mich zu nerven) schon länger warten, ihre Ruten zuerst aufbauen... 


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

RICHTIG!

Aber wo nerve ich ihn denn? Rufe ich ihn an? Nein - gerade weil ich ihn ja nicht nerven will.

Es geht nur darum, dass er Kunden nicht einfach sagen kann, dass die Rute höchstens 8 Wochen (eher weniger Zeit) im Bau sein wird und man dann ein dreiviertel Jahr oder länger warten muss, obwohl er wohl genau weiß, dass es nichts wird.


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Soweit ich weiss, ist oder war Robert 3 Wo im Urlaub in Schweden, das hatte er aber hier im AB angekündigt, da bin ich mir sicher.#c
Ich hatte auch meine Probleme mit der Lieferzeit und den Terminvorgaben von Mads Rutenbau und kann die Ungeduld einiger hier verstehen.
Aber das ist da nun mal so, hört man immer wieder und das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich habe meine Rute endlich, nach langem hin und her, bekommen,wirklich eine hervorragende Arbeit, aber meinen 3. BP Blank, den lass ich mir doch gerade wo anders aufbauen.
Der ist bestimmt fertig, bevor Robert aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist...:m
Lieferzeit höchstens 2 Wochen. 1 ist schon fast um....
Da Mad wirklich viel um die Ohren hat, wäre es vielleicht sinnig , den Blank von ihm zu erwerben und dann woanders aufbauen zu lassen??
Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung...
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## niddafischer (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, ist oder war Robert 3 Wo im Urlaub in Schweden, das hatte er aber hier im AB angekündigt, da bin ich mir sicher.#c
> Ich hatte auch meine Probleme mit der Lieferzeit und den Terminvorgaben von Mads Rutenbau und kann die Ungeduld einiger hier verstehen.
> Aber das ist da nun mal so, hört man immer wieder und das kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Ich habe meine Rute endlich, nach langem hin und her, bekommen,wirklich eine hervorragende Arbeit, aber meinen 3. BP Blank, den lass ich mir doch gerade wo anders aufbauen.
> ...




ich will mich zwar nicht einmischen aber sogar ich als kind merke es das ich nie in urlaub fahren würde wenn ich so viel arbeit um die ohren hätte!


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich will mich zwar nicht einmischen aber sogar ich als kind merke es das ich nie in urlaub fahren würde wenn ich so viel arbeit um die ohren hätte!


Das steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber der Meinung kann ich mich anschliessen...
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich will mich zwar nicht einmischen aber sogar ich als kind merke es das ich nie in urlaub fahren würde wenn ich so viel arbeit um die ohren hätte!



naja,...
Eine Erholung muss wohl jeder mal haben.
Wer sich einen Individuellen Wunsch erfüllen lässt, muss auch Zeit mitbringen.
Habe damals auch lange warten müssen, dafür habe ich aber 2 Schmuckstücke die einen hohen Stellenwert in meinem Rutenwald haben


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, ist oder war Robert 3 Wo im Urlaub in Schweden, das hatte er aber hier im AB angekündigt, da bin ich mir sicher.#c
> Ich hatte auch meine Probleme mit der Lieferzeit und den Terminvorgaben von Mads Rutenbau und kann die Ungeduld einiger hier verstehen.
> Aber das ist da nun mal so, hört man immer wieder und das kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Ich habe meine Rute endlich, nach langem hin und her, bekommen,wirklich eine hervorragende Arbeit, aber meinen 3. BP Blank, den lass ich mir doch gerade wo anders aufbauen.
> ...



Guter Post. Danke das du mich (uns) verstehen kannst.

Die Sache ist ja die: Man will sich einmal was richtig gutes gönnen mit einer VHF. Nun beginnt bald die Zandersaison und ich habe keine Jigrute mehr, weil ich Mad vertraut habe und meine alte verkauft habe.

Es kann nicht sein, dass ich jetzt noch ewig auf die Rute warten muss und nicht angeln kann und noch nicht mal annähernd weiß wann die Rute dann irgendwann mal ankommen könnte.

Ich könnte mir die VHF auch woanders aufbauen lassen und habe sie in 2-3 Wochen sicher. Toll.


----------



## Dennert (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Scremler, wenn Du unbedingt ne Harrison aufgebaut haben möchteste, dann ruf doch mal bei germantackle an.
Das dauert dort noch nicht mal 3 Wochen, dann ist sie da!


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> Scremler, wenn Du unbedingt ne Harrison aufgebaut haben möchteste, dann ruf doch mal bei germantackle an.
> Das dauert dort noch nicht mal 3 Wochen, dann ist sie da!



Dazu muss ich aber erst wissen, was nun mit meiner Bestellung ist.


----------



## Dennert (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Einfach stornieren und gut ist. Es gab doch sicherlich ne Lieferfrist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



scemler schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich aber erst wissen, was nun mit meiner Bestellung ist.


Schick ihm ne PN, Mail, Brief und storniere die Bestellung, und fertig ist.

Wenn die bestellten Ruten weniger werden, weniger Leute anfragen, nerven und telefonieren (=abhalten), kommt er ja vlt. mal wieder hinterher. 
Aber so verstehe ich das nicht mehr, es ist jetzt lange bekannt, daß es Zeitprobleme gibt, wem es egal ist und wer warten kann, der wartet (bis ultimo), und jemand der es nicht will sagt ab, und läßt sich woanders eine "Schnelle" bauen, gibt doch genug Alternativen und wenn tausende eine Rute von mad wollen, dann KANN er das nicht befriedigen. :g

Letzlich bin ich ein gut Stück ärgerlich :r über die "Überflutung" von mad, Anfang 2006 war noch alles in Butter und die Lieferzeiten von Teilen super, auch die Ruten der Fertigbesteller kamen zügig. #6
Ende des Jahres wurde es dann schlimmer, schon viele Wochen, und von 2007 reden wir mal lieber nicht mehr. Schon sehr schade. Letztlich hat der "Erfolg" der "Harrison-Blank-Ruten" und des "Harrison-Blank-Threads" wohl irgendwie mads Kapazität gekillt. |smash: Einige schlimmere Folgen nannte er ja selber schon ...

Irgendwie wie rainer1962 schon vor längerem sagte, eigentlich Mist, daß er für die kleinere Anzahl der früheren Kunden auch zunehmend weniger Zeit hat und Terminprobleme bekam. Würde mir wünschen, er macht mal nen neuen "Geheim-Rutenbau" :g auf.  

Das Repetoir mit den blauen Blanks und den Sondergrößen ist schon klasse, immer noch große klasse.


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ok, damit storniere ich meine Rutenbestellung.

Wäre nett, wenn ihm das einer der "engeren" mal übermitteln könnte.

Anrufen will ich ihn nicht und ins Forum guckt er bestimmt auch nicht mehr.

Ich bin auch nicht böse auf ihn.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch.
Ist denn jemand von den "Verärgerten" in finanzielle Vorleistungen gegangen?

Wenn nicht, verstehe ich diese (ich bezeichne es mal als) Rufschädigung nicht ganz.
Soweit ich das verfolgt habe, baut ein Boardie super geile Ruten, am Anfang für sich selbst und seine Freunde... ein Freund davon will die Community vom AB daran teilhaben lassen und eröffnet einen Thread. 
So werden es mehr und mehr, die an den Ruten Interesse haben... das Ganze verselbstständigt sich und die Situation eskaliert.

Nun kenne ich den Rutenbauer nicht, aber ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass er ein Typ ist, der nicht "Nein" sagen kann und somit sich selbst in die Bredouille gebracht hat.
Dies kann man zwar verurteilen, aber ihm nicht ankreiden...
so zumindest meine bescheidene Meinung.

Etwas Toleranz der Besteller und ein paar klärende Worte des Rutenbauers wären dem Thema sicher zuträglicher, als Schuldzuweisungen und Frustpostings....

René


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich will seinen Ruf in keinster Weise schädigen. Im alten Harri-Thread haben sich aber auch schon viele deswegen gemeldet.

Ich denke mal, ich entlaste ihn mitm meiner Stornierung.

Ich hab ihm jetzt eine E-Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@Blauzahn
gute Situationsbeschreibung!

@scemler
Sicher damit mehr als die Bestellung zu "verfolgen".

Ich kenne mad immerhin soweit, um einschätzen zu können, daß er gerade kein Superbürokrat und penibler Kaufmann ist. Was das bei einem Überansturm heißt, kann man sich an sich leicht zusammenreimen ...


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @scemler
> Sicher damit mehr als die Bestellung zu "verfolgen".



;+ Wie meinen?


----------



## Dennert (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zwischendurch.
> Ist denn jemand von den "Verärgerten" in finanzielle Vorleistungen gegangen?
> 
> Wenn nicht, verstehe ich diese (ich bezeichne es mal als) Rufschädigung nicht ganz.
> ...


 
Ist Wahrheit jetzt schon Rufschädigung?
Wenn irgendwas großer Mist ist, dann muß man es auch großen Haufen Mist nennen können.
Wie tolerant muß ein Angler eigentlich sein, ohne Angel zum Saisonstart?


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ist Wahrheit jetzt schon Rufschädigung?
> Wenn irgendwas großer Mist ist, dann muß man es auch großen Haufen Mist nennen können.
> Wie tolerant muß ein Angler eigentlich sein, ohne Angel zum Saisonstart?



Mit Verlaub,
kennst Du den Rutenbauer persönlich?
Wenn nicht, wäre ich etwas zurückhaltender...
und wenn ich Deinen Post richtig verstehe, hast Du nicht einmal dort bestellt.
Wenn dem so ist, kann man Deine oben stehenden Zeilen nur als  "Anstacheln" bezeichnen...
Toleranz ist ein immer seltener anzutreffendes Phänomen in unserer Gesellschaft und besonders hier im Board.
Da wird ein wenig in den Threads gelesen, eine Meinung gebildet, die dem gerade vorherrschenden Tenor entspricht und mitgemischt....
warum fällt mir jetzt gerade eine Textzeile der "Besten Band der Welt" ein....
"manche haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild...
und die besteht aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



scemler schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich entlaste ihn mitm meiner Stornierung.





AngelDet schrieb:


> @scemler
> Sicher damit mehr als die Bestellung zu "verfolgen".


So war das gemeint. Jeder, der jetzt sozusagen noch viel Trouble macht und sich nicht still mit einem "Servus, war wohl nicht so gut" verabschiedet, macht die Situation doch höchstens schlimmer. Finanzielle Probleme gibt es i.d.R. nicht, keine Vorkasse oder sowas im Spiel wie zumindest mir bekannt, also geht es bloß um die Nerven. Und um einen Schlußpunkt. Dummerweise hat "Business" seine eigenen Gesetze und Zwangsläufigkeiten, das gilt in alle Richtungen.

Und ich drücke mad die Daumen, daß er es mal wieder schafft, frei und unbelastet und möglichst fröhlich das zu tun, was er eigentlich will: "Schicke geile Ruten bauen!" #6 #6


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich will mich zwar nicht einmischen aber sogar ich als kind merke es das ich nie in urlaub fahren würde wenn ich so viel arbeit um die ohren hätte!


 
Erstens solltests als Ausenstehender dann auch nicht tun und zweitens arbeit erst mal rund um die Uhr und dann sehen wir weiter .
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## marlin2304 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Verfolge seit längeren eure Diskussion bezüglich Harrison-Blanks bzw Rutenbau von Mad.
Mich verwundert  die Diskussionen über die lange Lieferzeiten. Jeder aus dem Board weiß auf Grund der Beiträge, dass Mad länger für die Ruten benötigt. 
Wem die Wartezeit zu lang ist, der kann ja bei einem anderen Rutenbauer seine Rute in Auftrag geben.


----------



## Dennert (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub,
> kennst Du den Rutenbauer persönlich?
> Wenn nicht, wäre ich etwas zurückhaltender...
> und wenn ich Deinen Post richtig verstehe, hast Du nicht einmal dort bestellt.
> Wenn dem so ist, kann man Deine oben stehenden Zeilen nur als "Anstacheln" bezeichnen...


 
Also einer von uns beiden ist hier im falschen Film |rolleyes
Ich habe einem Boardi, der verzweifelt eine Harrison Rute sucht, lediglich einen Tip gegeben.
Dann hast Du angefangen, Scremler Vorwürfe zu machen, er solle doch mal ein bisschen toleranter sein und seine (berechtigten!) Forderungs/Frustpostings lassen und überhaupt wäre das ja alles nur Rufschädigung.
Mach Dich mal ein bisschen locker, Mann!  
Der Bursche hat Recht und tut mir leid und darum wollte ich ihm helfen (Jaaa, es gibt auch noch das eine oder andere Phänomen unserer Gesellschaft, z.B. Hilfsbereitschaft #h und auch hier im Board



> warum fällt mir jetzt gerade eine Textzeile der "Besten Band der Welt" ein....
> "manche haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild...
> und die besteht aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht"


 
Wenn Du Dich so sehr dafür schämst, dann kauf Dir doch morgen früh ne andere Zeitschrift


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ihr wollt doch hier sicherlich nicht weiter persönlich werden und uns so zwingen den Thread dicht zu machen?
Also vor dem Entertaste drücken Hirn einschalten.
Danke.


----------



## scemler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Also ICH wusste damals, als ich Mitte März 08 bestellt habe, nichts von den langen Lieferverzögerungen.

Ich hab mit Robert zwecks der Bestellung telefoniert und er hat mir auch gesagt, dass er in der Zeit nach Schweden zum angeln fährt, aber der Aufbau trotzdem nur höchstens 8 (eher weniger) Wochen in Anspruch nehmen wird.

Wenn ER damals wusste, dass er es eh nicht schaffen wird, wieso hat er mir dann nicht reinen Wein eingeschenkt?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Es gibt eigentlich kein Problem oder???

Robert baut prima Ruten, andere aber auch.
Entweder warte ich ein bischen länger auf eine Rute von einem zweifelsfrei netten Mitboardie, oder ich geh zu CMW, Hellbrück, C. Heinrich usw. ppa.......

Da geht das eben flott.

Kosten tut es sowieso immer etwas das Gleiche und die handwerkliche Qualität ist bei den Renommierten auch gegeben.




Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Deibel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich kann die Ungeduld einiger Wartender verstehen, aber bei all der Freude sollte man eins nicht vergessen:

-Mad hat sich seinen guten Ruf im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "erarbeitet", indem er sich Zeit genommen hat die Ruten mit größtmöglicher Sorgfalt aufzubauen (zumindest ist das die Einschätzung, die ich aus zahlreichen, gelesenen Posts gewonnen habe.)

Die Anzahl der Bestellungen scheinen seine momentanen Kapazitäten zu überschreiten, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten wird eine Rute bei ihm zu bestellen. Schließlich möchte ich ja auch eine von Mad aufgebaute Rute! Also warte ich...

Nach einem mit ihm geführten Telefonat kann ich nur sagen, dass er ein äußerst unkomplizierter, netter Zeitgenosse ist, der ohne Vorkasse oder ähnliches Aufträge annimmt und Arbeit investiert, obwohl der ein oder andere Besteller dann von dem Kauf der fertiggestellten Rute Abstand genommen hat.

Respekt!!



Fazit: Wer nur schnellstens eine Harrison haben will, egal wie und in welcher Verarbeitung kann ja anderswo bestellen.


Ps: Ich gebe natürlich Recht, dass eine genauere Angabe über Lieferzeiten wünschenswert ist, aber umso größer ist die Freude, wenn sie dann da ist, oder?


----------



## J-son (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> [...]Wie tolerant muß ein Angler eigentlich sein, ohne Angel zum Saisonstart?



Sorry,

aber ich geb' keine meiner Ruten weg, bevor ich einen Ersatz dafür HABE.
Finanzielle Vorleistungen werden bei Robert prinzipiell nicht geleistet, und deshalb kann man auch jederzeit ohne weiteres stornieren - man hat ja das Geld noch in der Tasche.
Stornieren kann man auch ohne öffentliches Getue, und zwar weitaus weniger rufschädigend, als man es mit einem Thread wie diesem evtl. tut, obwohl man ausdrücklich darin erwähnt, dass man niemandes Ruf schädigen möchte.
Schön dass sich hier auch einige zu Wort melden, die das ebenfalls so sehen.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich find es gut, dass ein solcher Thread eröffnet wurde! So wissen andere wenigstens bescheid und erleben nicht das gleiche wie Scemler.
Es ist mir schleierhaft, was daran verwerflich ist, wenn jemand erwähnt, dass ein relativ konkreter ihm genannter Liefertermin (in diesem Fall 8 Wochen) nicht eingehalten wurde. |kopfkrat
Wem es nicht so gegangen ist, darf sich doch hier auch gerne zu Wort melden um die negative Erfahrung eines einzelnen zu relativieren bzw. "auszugleichen".
Ich kann letzteres leider nicht....


----------



## Slotti (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ist Wahrheit jetzt schon Rufschädigung?
> Wenn irgendwas großer Mist ist, dann muß man es auch großen Haufen Mist nennen können.
> Wie tolerant muß ein Angler eigentlich sein, ohne Angel zum Saisonstart?



das sehe ich eigentlich auch so !!

@ Blauzahn was spielt das für eine Rolle ob man in Vorkasse getreten ist oder nicht? 

vielleicht mal eine kleines Beispiel

Hans will am 31.12.08 heiraten und entscheidet sich für diesen Ehrentag bei einem Schneider einen Anzug nach Maß schneidern zu lassen. Er fährt hin und läßt sich beraten , der Schneider ist übrigends auch noch ein super netter Kerl, bei der Frage nach der Lieferzeit meint der Schneider er hätte imo zwar einiges zu tun aber in 4 Monaten sei der Anzug fertig. Hans betrachtet die wunderschönen "Musteranzüge" des Schneiders sucht sich anschließend edlen Stoff für seinen Anzug raus und gibt ihn in Auftrag. Am 30.11.08 hat er immer noch nichts von dem Schneider gehört und beschließt ihm mal eine Email zu schreiben, keine Antwort auch telefonisch scheint er nicht zu erreichen. Letztlich muß Hans in einem Discountanzug heiraten obwohl er 7 Monate vor seiner Hochzeit einen wunderschönen Maßanzug in Auftrag gegeben hatte.

Zeitangaben, Namen sind frei erfunden.

Also ich habe da für einen gewissen Frust durchaus Verständnis.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel...
als Weihnachtsgeschenk fiel meine mir fest zugesagte Rute aus und auch einen Angeltrip an den Bodden im Feb hab ich mangels vernünftigen Geräts stornieren müssen.
Ich wollte mich vor den Profis, mit denen ich mich eigentlich verabredet hatte, dann doch nicht blaß machen, weil ich kein passendes Tackle hab...
Dafür hatte ich die BP bestellt und Robert wusste das auch.
Wenn nicht eingehaltene Termine solche Konsequenzen haben, dann hört mein Verständnis irgendwo auf.
Wenn mir gesagt worden wäre, es dauert ein halbes Jahr, wahrscheinlich aber länger, Terminvorgaben haben keine Gültigkeit, dann hätte ich von dem Auftrag Abstand genommen.
Und mir viel Streß gespart.
Robert ist ein netter Kerl, aber Abmachungen sind Abmachungen.
Da muss man sich drauf verlassen können.
Und das kann man defenitiv nicht.
Wer das akzeptieren kann, und wem es egal ist, wann seine Rute kommt, der ist bei Mad richtig, aber wer seine Rute zu einem bestimmten Termin fischen möchte, der sollte doch die
momentane Auftragslage bei Robert einkalkulieren und zu anderen Rutenbauern wechseln.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Lionhead (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

*"Zitat: AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*
_Ein sehr schönes Beispiel..._
_als Weihnachtsgeschenk fiel meine mir fest zugesagte Rute aus und auch einen Angeltrip an den Bodden im Feb hab ich mangels vernünftigen Geräts stornieren müssen._
_Ich wollte mich vor den Profis, mit denen ich mich eigentlich verabredet hatte, dann doch nicht blaß machen, weil ich kein passendes Tackle hab..._
_Dafür hatte ich die BP bestellt und Robert wusste das auch."_

Ich glaube, es gibt hier im AB Leute die andere Probleme haben, als das Ihre Angelruten nicht rechtzeitig geliefert wurden.
Warum hast du gleich noch den Angeltrip an den Bodden abgesagt? Oder fehlt da nur ein Smilie?

Jan


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Veit schrieb:


> Wem es nicht so gegangen ist, darf sich doch hier auch gerne zu Wort melden um die negative Erfahrung eines einzelnen zu relativieren bzw. "auszugleichen".
> *Ich kann letzteres leider nicht*....


 

..nun Veit...
dann hättest du doch eher positiv schreiben sollen bzw sogar *müssen* oder nicht???????????????????
immerhin haste eine 45er für *Lau*!!!!!!!! von ihm...........

evtuell bin ich da auch falsch informiert, dann kläre mich auf!!!!

Falls ich aber doch recht habe ist dein Nachtreten weit unter der Gürtellinie!


----------



## j4ni (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Moin,
macht euch doch mal bitte klar was hier los wäre wenn es statt um den, von vielen geschätzten, Boardie Mad um einen Onlineversender, der nicht Boardpartner oÄ ist, gehen würde...dann würden die meisten hier aber kollektiv mit auf die Barikaden gehen!!
Klar macht es einen Unterschied, dass es hier um ein Angebot von einem Boardie für Boardies geht, aber Arbeit ist nunmal leider Arbeit und Schnaps ist Schnaps!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Hallo Leute, bin eigentlich nur durch Zufall auf diesen thread gestoßen, weil mich Rutenbau interessiert.
Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber wenn ich dass lese hilft nur eines:
der Rutenbauer sollte mal eine Meinung zu den Lieferfristen sagen, ansonsten diskutieren wir nur über alle Möglichkeiten,
ohne dass einer was genaues weiß. ( jedenfalls meine Meinung, damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich kein Verständins für den Ärger über angeblich lange Lieferfisten habe, dass kann ich mit meinen Kunden nicht machen).
Petri A.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich verfolge den Harrison Blank Thread und auch den BP Blank Thread. Ich habe mit MAD persönlich nichts zu tun und habe bei ihm bis dato nichts bestellt noch kenne ich ihn.

Was ich aber hier lese geht nach meiner Einschätzung der Sachlage echt zu weit. Was ich bisher über Robert (MAD) gelesen habe ist das es ein feiner Kerl ist der sich den Fehler geleistet hatt aus einem Hobby einen Beruf zu machen. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich hier an der Stelle daneben liege.

Er ist ein Mensch wie jeder andere von uns und wer ohne Fehler ist soll mal bitte vortreten damit ich denjenigen/diejenige (soll ja auch weibliche Anglerinnen geben) auslachen kann. 

Er hat momentan genug private Probleme auch ohne den Rutenbau, er ist ein Geschäftsmann der zu „weich“ ist. Mehr Hardliner zu sein würde ihm sicher weiter helfen, aber das würde etlichen Kunden ja schon wieder nicht passen. 

Warum wird hier lange debattiert um verspätete Lieferungen? Keiner muß bei ihm in Vorleistung treten, bezahlt wird erst bei Lieferung, jedem sollten seine Rechte bezüglich Vertragsrücktritt usw. bekannt sein. Wen es zu lange dauert, hat jeder die Chance die Sache mit 3 E-Mails oder 1 Telefonat aus der Welt zu schaffen und sich über einen anderen Rutenbauer das Produkt aufbauen zu lassen. Aber nein, man setzt MAD öffentlich unter Druck und beschwert sich, weil man ja immer noch auf sein „Produkt“ wartet.

Mein Motto was ich im Geschäftsleben anwende ist simpel: „Take it or leave it“ und es gibt immer mindestens eine Alternative auch wen es die Unterlassensalternative ist. Das Motto projiziere ich ebenfalls auf mein Privatleben auch wen ich hier mehr Leidenschaft einfließen lasse, da es für mich mein Privatleben ist und ich dieses nach meinen Wünschen, Bedürfnissen und Vorstellungen definieren möchte.

In diesem Sinne: lasst die Anprangerung sein, das bringt hier keinem was. Zumal ich in MAD´s Handeln keinen Betrug sehe, lediglich eine Nichteinhaltung von zugesagten Lieferfristen ist gegeben, aber dazu hatte ich ja bereits die Alternative genannt. Es ist kein Händler der Euch das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen hat und nun nicht liefert, siehe CC Probleme Thread


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Hallo,


ich merke hier, daß sich einige darüber wundern, daß man sich hier über die langen Lieferzeiten von MAD's Rutenbau auslässt. Man habe ja vorher gewusst, daß es etwas länger dauern kann.

Das ist sicherlich richtig. Man sollte dabei aber nicht vergessen, daß man sich mehrere Liefertermine hat zusagen lassen! Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich eine Rute bestelle und der Rutenbauer sagt mir "die wird irgendwann im nächsten Jahr fertig" oder ob ich eine Rute bestelle und der Rutenbauer sagt erst "4-6 Wochen", wenn die frist abgelaufen ist "vor Weihnachten, versprochen!", ein paar Wochen später dann "Im Februar hast du sie, kein Problem", dann wieder etwas später "Vor meinem Urlaub wird sie fertig" und dann passiert auf einmal garnichts mehr!

Man muss verstehen können, daß man über eine solche Unzuverlässigkeit ungehalten wird. 

noch schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache, daß nicht alle Kunden bei Robert den gleichen Status geniessen. Wer am meisten nervt wird als erstes bedient, nicht etwa wer schon am längsten wartet. Nerven ist aber nicht so meine Sache, eigentlich. ich habe mich immer wieder auf Roberts zusagen verlassen und wurde enttäuscht. Sicher, da war kein Geldwert im Spiel und daher ist das sicher zu verschmerzen. 

Ich weiss das einige Leute ihre Rute von Robert erhalten haben, obwohl sie lange nach mir ihre Bestelllung abgegeben haben. Außerdem geht Robert auch scheinbar bei manchen Leuten noch an sein Telefon, bei mir nicht. Ich fühle mich so als Kunde 2.ter Klasse, oder aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich garnicht mehr wie ein kunde behandelt.

Sicher ist der Rutenbau sein Hobby und er macht das nicht professionell usw. Sicher baut er auch schöne ruten 8ist ja einhellige Meinung hier). Aber so kann man einfach mit leuten nicht umgehen! Oder sieht das jemand anders?

Es sind ja nicht nur verspätete Ruten, es gibt ja auch Leute, die ihre Rute seit sehr langer Zeit zur Reperatur abgegeben haben, Andere warten immer noch auf die Sachprämien aus irgend welchen Wettbewerben etc.

Wenn man eine Dienstleistung anbietet muss man schon wenigstens soweit geschäftsmännisch veranlagt sein, daß man einigermassen Überblick über ausstehende Bestellungen hat. man muss auch mal sehen, ob man überhaupt noch Bestellungen nannimmt, wenn man weiss, daß man nicht mit der Auslieferung hinterher kommt. Und man sollte einen konkret genannten Liefertermin nicht mehr als 5mal hinausschieben. 

Wenn jemand persönliche Probleme hat dann tut mir das für Denjenigen Leid. Es ist nur für mich als Kunden blöd, wenn ich jetzt so garnicht weiss, was mit meiner Bestellung los ist. Kommt die noch? ist die in Bearbeitung? Baut Robert überhaupt noch Ruten? ich habe nun nach einem längeren Zeitraum und einigen Mails bzw. Anrufversuchen aufgegeben, denn seit dem der letzte Liefertermin auch geplatzt war habe ich einfach nichts mehr gehört.

@Denni_Lo: Leider weiss man nicht, wenn man bei Robert bestellt, daß es teilweise ein jahr und länger dauern kann. Das hat einem bis jetzt niemand gesagt. und wenn jemand Dir eine Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen nennt, dann verlässt du dich auch erstmal darauf, oder??? Daß ich jetzt weiss, daß es so lange dauern kann sind Erfahrungswerte. Offensichtlich dauert es aber nicht bei jedem so lange.
Ich habe nun auch viel von Roberts menschlichen Qualitäten usw. hier gelsen, aber Unzuverlässigkeit auf einem solchen Niveau gehört nun nicht unbedingt dazu.

Hätte ich von Anfang an gewusst, wie lange es dauern würde, dann hätte ich sofort woanders bestellt! MAD ist mir hier im AB ausdrücklich empfohlen worden.


----------



## Lionhead (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich merke hier, daß sich einige darüber wundern, daß man sich hier über die langen Lieferzeiten von MAD's Rutenbau auslässt. Man habe ja vorher gewusst, daß es etwas länger dauern kann.
> ...


 
Was wollt Ihr hier erreichen. Das nie wieder jemand bei Mad Robert bestellt?

Auch für die Rechte der Kunden gilt:
 Man muss sie einfordern.

Das ist hier offensichtlich nicht passiert. Wenn die zugesagten Termine nicht eingehalten werden, muss man sich überlegen, ob man schriftlich anmahnt, dann eventuell vom Auftrag zurücktritt, oder ob man die Verspätung akzeptiert. Ihr habt ja nach eigener Schilderung Verständnis gezeigt und nicht schriftlich angemahnt.

Jan


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Das ist hier offensichtlich nicht passiert. Wenn die zugesagten Termine nicht eingehalten werden, muss man sich überlegen, ob man schriftlich anmahnt, dann eventuell vom Auftrag zurücktritt, oder ob man die Verspätung akzeptiert. Ihr habt ja nach eigener Schilderung Verständnis gezeigt und nicht schriftlich angemahnt.



Ich weiss nicht wie du das hälst, aber wenn du einen Rutenbauer hast, der mehr oder weniger als Hobby ruten zu einem fairen Preis aufbaut, der obendrein auch noch am telefon sehr nett ist und beteuert, daß er deine Rute sehr gern bauen würde. Wenn der das dann obendrein ohne Anzahlung macht, ich weiß nicht, ob du dann soweit gehst irgendwelche offiziellen Mahnungen zu verfassen.

Es geht genau darum, daß man Verständnis gezeigt hat, immer und immer wieder. Wenn das in deinen Augen ein Fehler ist, meinetwegen. Im Nachhinein war es das auch!


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr hier erreichen. Das nie wieder jemand bei Mad Robert bestellt?
> 
> Auch für die Rechte der Kunden gilt:
> Man muss sie einfordern.
> ...


 
was willst du denn abmahnen?????
Schmerzensgeld einfordern für ne VHF- lose Zeit oder was????
Es wird keine Zahlung getätigt....
Zurücktreten??? Wo ist das Problem????
Sicher nicht bei Robert. Ist nämlich überhaupt kein Prob bei ihm, es sind schon Leute zurückgetreten deren Ruten schon fertig waren (und das nicht erst seit die Lieferzeiten so lange sind sondern schon von Beginn an) auch hat Robert dem ein oder andren schon in das Päckchen eine "Schmerzensgeld" gelegt, inform von einer Rute o.ä. auch das sollte nicht vergessen werden. Er schaut zur Zeit nicht ins Netz, da er jede Minute baut um die Restbestände aufzuholen. Ich für meinen teil habe ihm eh geraten nichts mehr anzunehmen, er kann halt schlecht nein sagen.
Er hat hier im Board seine "Hose runtergelassen" und sein Privatleben kundgetan, was soll er noch???? Vor jedem auf die Knie fallen???? 
*Keinem *ist in irgendeiner Form Schaden entstanden (wie das bei Vorkasse der Fall ist). Keiner hat Kohle für ausstehende Ruten gelöhnt, also was soll das, wems nicht passt soll woanders bestellen. Mir wären meine Nerven zu schade wenn ich mich so aufregen würde.

weiterhin was die kaputten Spitzen betrifft....

von den "Reklamationen" waren die meisten auf Selbstverschulden zurückzuführen. Von daher besteht *kein Reklamationsanspruch!* Er macht das ganze aus kulanz, auch das sollte man nicht vergessen. Wo gibts denn sowas noch?????
also immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Wie gesagt, ich finde das auch nicht gerade schön wenn er sagt zum XY Termin ists fertig und nix kommt, keine Frage, wenns mir unter den Nägeln brennt dann  bestelle ich halt woanders und gut ist.


----------



## goeddoek (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Was für 'ne alberne Chose hier #d#d

Klar kann ich Frust verstehen, der durch lange Wartezeiten oder nicht eingehaltenen Termine entsteht.

Aber hier 'nen "Propaganda-Thread" aufzumachen gegen jemanden, der anscheinend im Urlaub ist und sich daher nicht äußern kann und darüber hinaus in einem Forum, in dem Tausende lesen......

Ist schließlich kein Anglerstammtisch mit fünf Leuten.

Die PN-Funktion kennt ihr doch, oder ?#c

Wißt ihr eigentlich, was ihr damit anrichtet ? |kopfkrat :c


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> 
> @Denni_Lo: Leider weiss man nicht, wenn man bei Robert bestellt, daß es teilweise ein jahr und länger dauern kann. Das hat einem bis jetzt niemand gesagt. und wenn jemand Dir eine Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen nennt, dann verlässt du dich auch erstmal darauf, oder??? Daß ich jetzt weiss, daß es so lange dauern kann sind Erfahrungswerte. Offensichtlich dauert es aber nicht bei jedem so lange.
> ...




Darum auch die Alternative  
1 Mail nach 4 Wochen mit Anfrage wann den nun der Termin wäre 
2 Mail nach 6 Wochen mit Fristsetzung, nach Fristablauf 
3 Mail mit Rücktritt
Das er zwischen nervenden Kunden und extrem nervenden Kunden unterscheidet habe ich bis dato nicht gewusst.


----------



## Lionhead (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was willst du denn abmahnen?????


Abmahnen schon gar nicht. 
Die Leute, die Urlaube um Liefertermine neuer Angelruten herum planen  hätten einen festen Liefertermin vereinbaren können. Auf die Einhaltung dieses Termines hätten Sie pochen können oder vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Fertig.
 Oder man mancht im AB ein Trööt auf und versucht auf die hinterf.... Art und Weise sich für die ach so überraschenden langen Wartezeiten zu rächen....

Jan


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Die PN-Funktion kennt ihr doch, oder ?#c




Mads Postfach ist voll.



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wißt ihr eigentlich, was ihr damit anrichtet ? |kopfkrat :c



Nö, klär uns mal bitte auf! Oder sag einfach nix mehr, wenn du mit der Geschichte sowieso nix zu tun hast.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Darum auch die Alternative
> 1 Mail nach 4 Wochen mit Anfrage wann den nun der Termin wäre
> 2 Mail nach 6 Wochen mit Fristsetzung, nach Fristablauf
> 3 Mail mit Rücktritt
> Das er zwischen nervenden Kunden und extrem nervenden Kunden unterscheidet habe ich bis dato nicht gewusst.



Denni-Lo, im Nachhinein hätte ich es genau so machen müssen. #6

Bloss eine Rute hätte ich auch so bis heute nicht bekommen.

EDIT: ich finde außerdem nicht, daß das hier ein "Propaganda-Thread" ist. Jeder kann seine Erfahrungen mit Mad's Rutenbau zum besten geben. Natürlich kann auch jeder seine guten Erfahrungen posten. Mir zeigt dieser thread nur einmal mehr, daß ich offensichtlich nicht der einzige bin, der seit langer zeit vergeblich auf eine versprochene Rute wartet.


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Hallo
warum wartet ihr nicht einfach bis Mad wieder vom Urlaub da ist und was dazu sagen bzw. schreiben kann #c#c#c. Finds extrem feige über dir langen  Lieferzeiten zu schimpfen ohne das sich der jenige nicht wehren kann .
@ Uwe Gerhard
das du wegen der nichterhaltenen Rute dein en Urlaub stonieren mustest glaub ich dir eigendlich nicht#q . Hättest mal mit Mad reden sollen ich glaub er hätte dir sogar eine Rute von sich geliehen .
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

laut einer PN von MAD war er vom 16.04-26.04 in Schweden !!! Er sollte lange schon wieder @ Home sein und auf diese Sachen antworten können so er denn wollte.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> warum wartet ihr nicht einfach bis Mad wieder vom Urlaub da ist und was dazu sagen bzw. schreiben kann #c#c#c. Finds extrem feige über dir langen  Lieferzeiten zu schimpfen ohne das sich der jenige nicht wehren kann .



Wenn ich seiner letzten Mail Glauben schenke, dann wäre er jetzt schon lange aus dem Urlaub wieder da.

Find's auch nicht in Ordnung, mit dem Gewissen noch so viele ausstehende Bestellungen und vereinbarte Liefertermine im Rücken zu haben und dann einfach einen Monat lang unerreichbar zu sein! Mir hätte ja sogar ne Benachrichtigung wie "Pass auf, mein Urlaub wird länger, vorher schaff ich's nicht, aber danach baue ich deine Rute, wird bis dann und dann fertig." o.ä vollkommen gereicht.

Und nochmal, das hat nichts mit hinterf... oder in den Rücken fallen oder Ähnlichem zu tun, hier tauschen Leute ihre Erfahrungen mit Mad's Rutenbau aus und nichts weiter. Das hier ein so schlechtes Bild entsteht hat er sich in meinen Augen selbst zuzuschreiben. Wie gesagt, es kann ja auch jeder seine Guten Erfahrungen zum Besten geben.

Ich hab eher das Gefühl, daß Mad sich hier überhaupt nicht mehr zu Wort meldet oder nochmal auf meine Nachrichten antwortet. Jedenfalls kommt die Befürchtung auf, wenn man schon so lange garnichts mehr gehört hat. Im moment weiss ich nicht mal sicher, ob er überhaupt noch gedenkt, meine und andere Ruten fertigzustellen. Da kommen bei mir so langsam die Zweifel.


So, mehr will auch eigentlich auch nicht mehr sagen. Ich habe nichts gegen Robert, nur gegen sein Geschäftsgebaren. Deswegen habe ich jetzt woanders bestellt und gut ist.


----------



## schroe (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



> @ Uwe Gerhard
> das du wegen der nichterhaltenen Rute dein en Urlaub stonieren mustest glaub ich dir eigendlich nicht . Hättest mal mit Mad reden sollen ich glaub er hätte dir sogar eine Rute von sich geliehen .



@freibadwirt,
er hat ihm nicht nur eine geliehen, er hat ihm sogar seine eigene Blechpeitsche als "Entschädigung" überlassen.


Blauzahn hat es in einem der ersten Posts schon schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ..nun Veit...
> dann hättest du doch eher positiv schreiben sollen bzw sogar *müssen* oder nicht???????????????????
> immerhin haste eine 45er für *Lau*!!!!!!!! von ihm...........
> 
> evtuell bin ich da auch falsch informiert, dann kläre mich auf!!!!



Vollkommen richtig! Um das Ding hier im Board ordentlich zu bewerben, was ich auch mit gutem Gewissen getan habe, da ich mit der Rute durchaus sehr zufrieden war. Leider nach ein paar Monaten Spitzenteil gebrochen und da hieß es 'kein Problem wird innerhalb weniger Wochen ersetzt'. Nachdem ich mich nach drei Monaten dann mal wieder gemeldet habe, sollte es in der kommenden Woche fertig sein, das war dann wieder nicht der Fall und nach weiteren zwei Wochen immernoch nicht. Auf die letzte nette Nachfrage kam dann nicht mal mehr ne Antwort. Danach hab ichs dann auch sein lassen.
Ich habe ausdrücklich nicht darauf bestanden, dieses Spitzenteil ersetzt zu bekommen, dann ERWARTE ich aber ganz einfach eine klare Ansage: "Nein geht nicht, keine Zeit!" Ich wäre kein bisschen böse darüber gewesen! Aber wenn es eines gibt was ich hasse, dann ist es Unzuverlässigkeit. Mir geht es nicht um diese Rute oder das Spitzenteil, sondern einfach um das Verhalten mir gegenüber. Das ist trotz aller Dankbarkeit für die Rute nicht ok. Und da kannst du mir jetzt noch soviel Nachtreten unterstellen, es ist mir wirklich *******gal. Das sind für mich einfach Lebensprinzipien. Man muss auch mal Nein sagen können und sollte nichts versprechen, was man nicht halten kann. Zum Glück hab ich genug Selbstbewußtsein um nicht jemandem Hinterherrennen zu müssen, darum bin ich sehr froh, dass ich das Handteil der Rute für gutes Geld an nen anderen Boardi verkauft habe. :g 
Und da kannst du Rainer jetzt mit Dreck nach mir schleudern, wie du willst, ich sags nochmal es ist mir *******gal. Ich bin der letzte der sich seine Meinung oder die Wiedergabe seine Erlebnisse/Erfahrungen verbieten lässt oder sich für irgendwen verbiegt. Dafür hassen mich hier im Board einige, viele mögen mich aber genau deshalb auch.  |supergri
Kein weiterer Kommentar zu diesem Thema, ich bin raus aus der Sache und froh darüber. Die wartenden und vorallem bezahlenden Kunden tun mir aber sehr leid!


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> @ Uwe Gerhard
> das du wegen der nichterhaltenen Rute dein en Urlaub stonieren mustest glaub ich dir eigendlich nicht#q . Hättest mal mit Mad reden sollen ich glaub er hätte dir sogar eine Rute von sich geliehen .
> Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Das tut mir zwar leid, daß du mir nicht glaubst, leider ist das mit der Boddentour aber nun mal so gewesen.#c
Seine Rute hat Robert mir netterweise sofort anstandslos geschickt, als er merkte, daß ich wirklich Probleme hatte,ohne die BP,  
weil ich eben mein Geld mit der Angelei verdiene und meine Kunden mir schon nicht mehr geglaubt haben, daß, diese von mir so hochgelobte Rute. doch noch mal auf meiner Anlage zum Testen  eintrifft.
Ich hatte eine feste Veranstaltung geplant, an der die Rute vorgeführt werden sollte.
Ich teilte das Robert mit und fragte nach einer gebrauchten Rute, als Übergang.
Daraufhin schickte mit Roberts sofort seine erste selbstgebaute BP.
Wer macht das schon??
Das war wirklich eine netter Zug von Robert.
Noch netter finde ich, daß er mir seine Rute dann auch noch verkauft hat und ich jetzt 2 BPs besitze.#6
Robert bemüht sich wirklich immer, es jedem recht zu machen, aber diese Flut an Aufträgen hat er sicher nicnt voraussehen können.
Er ist sicher auch nicht glücklich mit der Situation und wird, wie immer, alle Aufträge erfüllen, aber das dauert eben seine Zeit.#c
Ich bin mir sicher Robert versucht alles in seiner Macht stehende und baut in jeder freien Minute  und Kunden 1+2.Klasse gibt es aus meiner Erfahrung bei Mad mit Sicherheit nicht.
DIe Umstände sind halt momentan ungünstig.
Wie schon erwähnt, kann ja jeder ohne Probleme seinen Auftrag zurückziehen, wenn es ihm zu lange dauert.
Oder einen Bausatz bestellen, z.B. von der kobaldblauen Harri.:m
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei aber nicht vergessen, daß man sich *mehrere* *Liefertermine* hat zusagen lassen!



 ... und genau das ist das einzige was man robert vielleicht ankreiden kann! wobei ich trotzdem denke, dass er hier niemand versucht zu verar ... en, sondern wirklich versucht die termine einzuhalten!

alles andere ist, so meine meinung, mies und unfair ihm gegenüber!


----------



## j4ni (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Also geht's denn noch? Hier von Propaganda, Rufmord und Feigheit zu schreiben...ich fass es nicht! Jungs lasst die Kirch doch mal bitte im Dorf und laßt euch die ganze Geschichte noch einmal ohne den Namen MAD durch den Kopf gehen! 
 Wenn ein Händler nicht die verprochene Lieferfrist einhalten kann ist das um es kurz zu machen Sche**e, ob er was dafür kann oder nicht ist für mich als Kunde unerheblich. Ob es zu einer Anzahlung gekommen ist auch, auch ohne diese Vorleistung sind Verträge, auch mündliche gültig. Wenn der Händler dann auch noch nicht zu erreichen ist und es noch einige andere Leute mit dem gleichen Problem gibt, dann verstehe ich nicht, wie ihr einen solchen Gegenwind gegen eben diese Kunden veranstalten könnt nur weil diese Nachfragen (auch wenn der Weg vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht der diplomatischste ist, aber anscheinend funktionieren die anderen Kommuniktationswege nicht?) wie sich die Lage nun gestalltet.  
 Wenn es kein Mitboardie wäre, wären mit Sicherheit schon einige “Vorsicht vor diesem Händler”-threads aufgetaucht und das ganze AB wäre mit Fackeln und Forken zum Schloss gezogen! Dann könnte man, so man es denn wollte, von Propaganda oder ähnlichem sprechen...
 So sieht es für mich so aus, als ob sich hier Kunden zu Recht beschweren und Freunde, Stammkunden oder “Vorzugskunden” diese nun niedermachen.  
 Wie soll so es denn bitte bekannt werden, dass es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt, wenn nicht durch eben einen solchen Beitrag, da macht es in meinen Augen wenig Sinn eben so einen Beitrag mit “war doch bekannt, dass es länger dauert” abzuwerten. Gerade wenn es ja anscheinend nicht bekannt war, bzw der Händler das Gegenteil behauptet.
 Besonders wenn ein Händler hier im Board so gelobt wird, ist es in meinen Augen wichtig und vollkommen richtig auch die Schattenseiten zu erwähnen, na ja muss auch mittlerweile jeder selber wissen was man im AB ansprechen darf und was nicht...


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@J4NI
Hi Jan,
sehe ich auch so, man muss aber eben alle Seiten erwähnen, die negativen und die positiven, nur dann kommt da irgenetwas bei raus und man kann sich in etwa ein Bild machen.
Sachlich und fair kann man doch über alles diskutieren.
So sehe ich das,
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@J4ni

Genauso wie Du es gesagt hast ist es.
Das ist keine Hetzkampagne, das ist ein Erfahrungsaustausch.
Und das Robert seine Kunden unterschiedlich behandelt was die Preise und Lieferzeiten betrifft ist auch kein Geheimnis. Das finde ich auch legitim, meine Top-Kunden werden auch anders betreut als irgendwelche Höker.
Ich habe mit mindestens 10 Kunden von Robert Kontakt gehabt und kann das deswegen schon gut einschätzen.

Das seine Kumpels hier die Messer wetzen ist normal, dafür sinds ja Kumpels.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich habe gerade mit Herrn Weckesser telefoniert.

Das ist übrigens auch ein sehr netter Mensch!  :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



j4ni schrieb:


> Händler



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt und das einzige was ich zu diesem Thema beitragen möchte:

Robert macht das in seiner Freizeit...

Wenn die aufgrund welcher Umstände auch immer im Moment nicht da ist baut er nicht. Das ganze mit einem professionellen Rutenbauer der damit kommerziell Geld verdient zu vergleichen klappt deswegen nicht.

Das die getroffenen Zusagen dennoch eingehalten werden sollten ist klar. Warum das nicht passiert weiss doch keiner von uns hier, oder? Dann sollte man die Mutmaßungen lassen. Wer seine Bestellung stornieren möchte kann das ja jederzeit tun, warum sich hier einige reinhängen und hetzen die selber keine Rute bestellt haben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. |uhoh:

Ich hoffe das Robert bald wieder alles soweit in der Reihe hat das er wieder Ruten baut und seine getroffenen Zusagen einhalten kann. Dafür wünsche ich ihm alles Gute. #6

Bis dahin warte ich auf meine mir vor längerem zugesagte Rute, und wenn es mir zu lange dauert bestelle ich sie ab. Meine Entscheidung, aber ich werde dann nicht hier so eine Heulerei starten...:c


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

So Freunde,
jetzt ist erst mal Schluss hier. 
Ich denke jeder hatte die Gelegenheit seine Meinung kund zu tun.
Die persönlichen Anfeindungen und wilden Spekulationen hat doch keiner von uns nötig.

Ich werde versuchen Mad so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen und ihn fragen was los ist - bzw. ihn bitten ein Statement hier abzugeben. 

Solange schliesse ich das Thema hier - und wenn es neue Infos gibt gehts weiter. 

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und ein schönes und hoffentlich erfolgreiches Wochenende am Wasser! :m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

So, habe eben mit Robert (Mad) telefoniert!

Die Sache sieht wie folgt aus: 
Er ist mit seinen Aufträgen aus privaten Gründen derzeit im Rückstand - baut aber mit Hochdruck an den bestellten Ruten um diesen Rückstand aufzuholen. Laut Mads Aussage will er bis in 4 Wochen soweit sein, dass die Rückstände aufgeholt sind. 

Er bittet euch die Umstände zu entschuldigen und wird sich selber wieder im Board melden sobald er wieder etwas Luft hat!


----------



## j4ni (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Hut ab! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Thread so schnell wieder offen ist! Spitze und danke für die Informationen Franz!


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ist nur nicht so, daß man das Alles nicht schonmal irgendwo gehört hätte. #c


----------



## Bambine (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

sehr schoen .... da der andere Thread geschlossen ist ... kann mir jemand sagen ob die VHF 5-30 g auch real 30g schleudern kann ... ich meine wirklich volldurchziehen ...

Danke


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@Veit...
ich frage mich wer hier mit Dreck schmeisst. Ich habe dich gefragt und du antwortest voll aggressiv zurück...
in meinem Post stand: "wenn dem so ist dann ists ein Nachtreten unter die Gürtellinie".
Fakt ist die Rute war umme. Fakt ist auch Robert hat sie Dir nicht mehr repariert (warum auch immer). Fakt ist auch, du hast das HT für gutes Geld verkauft ( so zumindest Deine Aussage oben) ..auch ne Art Geschäfte zu machen...also hat Robert dir zumindest indirekt, ein "paar Cent" in deinen Geldbeutel gespült oder nicht???

ich habe auch nie überhaupt den Versuch gemacht dir irgendwas zu verbieten, weder dass du deine Meinung schreibst noch deine Erlebnisse postest, das liegt mir echt fern, denn ich finde deine Berichte oft amüsat und kurzweilig. Du bist volljährig und kannst bzw darfst Bundeskanzler werden, da maße ich mir nicht an, Dir was verbieten zu wollen. Das mache ich bei meinem Ältesten (der ist so alt wie Du) schon lange nicht mehr, jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Lieben tu ich Dich nicht, das ist allerdings richtig, aber hassen?????
Ich glaube du weisst nicht wirklich was Hass bedeutet.
ach ja...
Hinterherrennen und verbiegen ??? Ich renne weder jemandem hinterher noch verbiege ich mich für jemandem (ausser vielleicht für meine Familie), wobei ich nicht wirklich weiß was du damit meinst????? Meinst du meine Loyalität zu Robert oder was????? Loyal zu sein ist EIN Lebensprinzip von mir.Im übrigen habe ich die Ruten die ich von Robert habe bezahlt, die "Testobjekte" wiederum habe ich Robert wieder zurückgegeben bzw. sie wurden in Absprache mit Robert an andere Leute verschenkt..... . Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt, nicht dass der Eindruck entsteht ich hätte zig Ruten im Keller die von Robert gesponsert sind.....Ich habe mit Robert einen neuen Mitmenschen gefunden, den ich durchaus als Freund bezeichnen kann, deshalb bin ich auch Loyal zu ihm. Glaube ja nicht dass ich ihm nicht auch schon meine Meinung über sein Verhalten kundgetan habe und glaube mir......Diplomatie ist nicht unbedingt meine Stärke......
wie dem auch sei,
ich wünsche Dir dass du dich in deinem künftigen Leben (weder im Job noch privat) nie verbiegen und irgendwelche Kompromisse eingehen musst, aufdass alles was du dir wünschst in Erfüllung geht, du dich somit nicht verbiegen musst und immer Deine Meinung kundtun kannst, um Dein Selbsbewusstsein aufrecht erhalten zu können, ja das wünsche ich dir von ganzem Herzen.


um zum Themazu kommen...

Franz hat es ja schon geschrieben...

Fakt ist dass Robert durch seinen Privaten Kram richtig ins Hintertreffen gekommen ist (er hat halt ein halbes Jahr voll abgehangen).
Fakt ist dass er es erst sehr spät kundgetan hat und Liefertermine versprochen hat die er nicht einhalten kann.
Fakt ist auch dass er zur Zeit volle Power baut und auch deswegen keine Mails,PN abholt oder sich hier im AB bewegt.
Fakt ist auch dass jeder von der Bestellung zurücktreten und wo anders ordern kann, das war aber schon immer so
Fakt ist auch dass er sehr gut Ruten aufbaut

jetzt kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden was er macht.


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

... also wenn hier jetzt nicht mal endlich "schicht im schacht" ist bezüglich robert und seinen ruten und der laberei, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Bambine schrieb:


> sehr schoen .... da der andere Thread geschlossen ist ... kann mir jemand sagen ob die VHF 5-30 g auch real 30g schleudern kann ... ich meine wirklich volldurchziehen ...


Mal dazu:
ja, die 9' und die kürzere 7'6" auf jeden Fall, bei der langen 10'6" im unveränderten Zustand würde ich 28g als Limit angeben. :m

40g auf sagenhafte 50m (real) geht mit der langen auch noch, aber nur geschlenzt.


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Bambine schrieb:


> sehr schoen .... da der andere Thread geschlossen ist ... kann mir jemand sagen ob die VHF 5-30 g auch real 30g schleudern kann ... ich meine wirklich volldurchziehen ...
> 
> Danke


 
Hallo
kannst du hab mit dem Teil an der Ostsee mit bis zu 40 Gramm Pilker gefischt null Problem .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Andreas, welche 30er Länge, 9' (ft) ?


----------



## darth carper (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Jetzt werdet ihr aber off topic.
Hier soll sich ordentlich gefetzt und zerfleischt werden. Das ist ein Robert`s friends vs. the rest - Thread.
Es geht hier keinesfalls ums Angeln.

Zu diesem Zweck wurde der Harrison-Thread doch neu eröffnet.


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@ rainer: Alles klar, ich hab in der Tat etwas aggressiv reagiert. Es tut mir wirklich leid, wenn jemand aus privaten Gründen in Schwierigkeiten gerät. Ob dies beim Kunden auf Verständnis oder Unverständnis stößt, ist aber eine andere Sache. Ich bin Robert ohne Frage sehr dankbar, dass ich diese Rute bekam, bin nur menschlich von seinem Verhalten nach dem Bruch und auch gegenüber anderen Kunden enttäuscht und wollte dies hier zum Ausdruck bringen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ich würde Robert auch niemals irgendwelche bösen Absichten unterstellen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es einfach klüger gewesen, auch mal einem Kunden zu sagen, dass momentan nix zu machen ist, statt sich in Terminversprechungen zu verstricken. Sein Engagement in Sachen Rutenbau finde ich nichts desto trotz nach wie vor bemerkenswert und habe großen Respekt davor.
Ich wünsche Robert auf seinem weiteren Weg alles erdenklich Gute!


----------



## Spinner23 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Es ist schon erstaunlich.#d
Da ärgern sich hier einige Boardies über ihre eigene Dummheit so sehr , dass sie nicht einmal merken wie lächerlich die ganze Sache ist.
Eigentlich gibt es nämlich gar kein Problem.
Ich warte auch schon Monate auf das Spitzenteil meiner BP. Mir hat er auch schon mehrere Termine genannt. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und den hier Hetzenden ist, dass es mir wert ist zu warten. Hätte ich es eilig würde ich mich schon längst um eine Alternative gekümmert haben.
Wenn ich allerdings zu dumm bin eine Absage zu schreiben (die Adresse dürfte bekannt sein), dann suche ich den Fehler bei Anderen bzw. Robert.


----------



## bigslizer (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich habe an meiner Rute (gebaut von MAD) im August 2007 die Spitze abgebrochen, nach Rücksprache mit MAD sofotz zu ihm geschickt zwecks Reparatur, setdem warte ich auf die Rute, nichts als leere Versprechungen, die Letzte lautet, du hast die Rute bis Ende April wieder, NIX Wars, ich war auch in Schweden, aber ohne meiner VHF.
Ich bin Sauer ohne Ende, edit by Admin! 
Fazit:

NIE WIEDER EINE RUTE VON MAD, ich kann nur jedem abraten dort eine zu kaufen.


----------



## Pernod (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



bigslizer schrieb:


> edit by Admin!


 
Tolle Idee ( #q ).
Aber ich denke mal,wenn du nach einiger Zeit aus der Haft kommst,hat er deine Rute fertig. |supergri


----------



## Bambine (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Danke Angeldet und Freibadwirt
im Ernst jetzt ... ich habe vor, eine VHF 5-30 2.3m bei MAD in Auftrag zu geben, deshalb die Nachfrage und auch schoen dass er wieder am Bauen ist ... ich brauche die Rute erst irgendwann ... keine Ahnung, ach was ich brauche die Rute gar nicht ... ich will sie nur irgendwann haben ... also kann ich es mir wohl leisten, etwas zu warten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Die kleine blaue 2,30m VHF -30g gibts auch nur bei mad, das ist eines seiner Blank-Sondermodelle, die nur er hat.


----------



## Bambine (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Tja, Angeldet, deswegen wird es mir ja nichts ausmachen zu warten


----------



## Dennert (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Spinner23 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich.#d
> Da ärgern sich hier einige Boardies über ihre eigene Dummheit so sehr , dass sie nicht einmal merken wie lächerlich die ganze Sache ist.
> Eigentlich gibt es nämlich gar kein Problem.
> Ich warte auch schon Monate auf das Spitzenteil meiner BP. Mir hat er auch schon mehrere Termine genannt. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und den hier Hetzenden ist, dass es mir wert ist zu warten. Hätte ich es eilig würde ich mich schon längst um eine Alternative gekümmert haben.
> Wenn ich allerdings zu dumm bin eine Absage zu schreiben (die Adresse dürfte bekannt sein), dann suche ich den Fehler bei Anderen bzw. Robert.


 
Na ob solche Äußerungen dem MAD helfen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Manch Einer kann da schnell mal was falsch verstehen, in etwa so: *Wer bei MAD bestellt ist selbst schuld und dumm dazu* 

Einige MAD - Fans erweisen dem Rutenbauer gerade einen Bärendienst, indem sie zu Recht verärgerte Kunden beleidigen und beschimpfen. So schaukelt man die Sache künstlich hoch und man braucht nicht lange darüber nachzudenken, wem das wohl am meisten schadet.

Allein die Selbstverständlichkeit, die hier von Einigen gefordert wird, zu Allem Ja und Amen egal was passiert und alles hinzunehmen, braucht man nur mal auf alle Bereiche des täglichen Lebens anzuwenden um sofort zu wissen, dass manche Sachen so nicht funktionieren.#d


----------



## SebastianHH (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Die Leute die sich so eine Rute bauen lassen wollen, sollten zu einem seriösen Rutenbauer gehen. 
Ich wollte mir auch von MAD eine Blechpeitsche bauen lassen. Aber als ich auf meie Antworten Wochen warten musste, habe ich mich endschieden ein paar Euronen mehr zu investieren, und habe sie mir von CMW bauen lassen. 
5 Wochen habe ich nur auf sie gewartet. Und das Ergebnis is einfach spitze. Der Kontakt mit CMW ist auch super gewesen. Eine Antwort kam meist schon nach 24 std.
Also von MAD kann ich nur abraten. 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## schroe (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Dennert,
.....er braucht keine Hilfe!!! 
Ihm mangelt es nicht an Aufträgen!!!
Er lebt nicht vom Rutenbau!!!
Verstehst du das???

Manche Dinge im Leben, sind wichtiger als Rutenbau und Angeln.


----------



## Dennert (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



schroe schrieb:


> Dennert,
> .....er braucht keine Hilfe!!!
> Ihm mangelt es nicht an Aufträgen!!!
> Er lebt nicht vom Rutenbau!!!
> Verstehst du das???


 
Das meinte ich mit Bärendienst 
Leute, laßt es doch einfach sein!
Ich glaube nicht, dass MAD jemals ins Board schreiben würde, dass er es sich leisten kann, seine Kunden zu verarschen, weil er davon nicht leben muß, seine Auftragslage so rosig ist und er sowieso von niemandem Hilfe braucht. Das tust Du gerade in seinem Namen, wenn auch nicht so direkt aber so wird es verstanden!
Kapische???


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Andreas, welche 30er Länge, 9' (ft) ?


 
Hab die 10 ft und muß sagen es ist meine absulute Lieblingsrute . 

@ schroe
Super posting #6#6#6 auch wenn einige wieder nicht verstehen .

Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Spinner23 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> Allein die Selbstverständlichkeit, die hier von Einigen gefordert wird, zu Allem Ja und Amen egal was passiert und alles hinzunehmen, braucht man nur mal auf alle Bereiche des täglichen Lebens anzuwenden um sofort zu wissen, dass manche Sachen so nicht funktionieren.#d




Das man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen kann sollen manche Menschen schon in der 1. Klasse begriffen haben.|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hab die 10 ft und muß sagen es ist meine absulute Lieblingsrute .


Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, du meinst eine:
10ft 5-30g VHF ? |kopfkrat
es gibt eine 10ft 6inch (eine meiner Lieblingsruten ), siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221, aber keine nur 10ft. Was ich nebenbei gesagt bedaure.
Oder ist es die 15-45g in 10ft?


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@ AngelDet

natürlich ist es die in 3.20 m sorry.|uhoh:
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ja, die Rute hat schon was. Wenn Du sagst "absulute Lieblingsrute" kann ich das mehr als verstehen. :k

Ich habe übrigens mit der VHF -150g letztens mehr aus Versehen Hechte geangelt.  Das war ein sehr kurzer aber hammerharter Spaß, zudem die Hechte sehr hart bissen. Geht auch, paßt aber wirklich nicht so richtig. :g


----------



## HarryO. (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

das ist doch hier 100% propaganda von der konkurrenz, absolut klasse gemacht. sogar der theatralische moment kommt nicht zu kurz, zitat:"die zandersaison beginnt und ich hab keine rute". ey da komm ich total ins schwärmen, der satz schwirrt mir schon die ganze zeit im kopf rum. das ist für mich kleinen braven pimpf der satz des jahres, als ob in jeder muppets-show nur dieser eine satz immer und immer wieder gesagt wird. nur das puplikum raunt zwischendurch oohh-oohh.|uhoh:


----------



## bigslizer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

gut zu wissen, das MAD das Rutenbauen nur so in der Freizeit macht,
weiß das auch das Finanzamt.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@bigslizer,Du scheinst ja ein richtig netter Mensch zu sein und deine Methoden erst mal,allerfeinst kann man da sagen.Man könnte glauben,dieser Mad hat dir mindestens deine
Frau ausgespannt,eher noch schlimmeres angestellt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@ Harry O ...du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf....die Boards sind nur noch da um zu Pöbeln und Andere unter dem eigenem Deckmantel -Nickname- an den modernen Pranger zu stellen...ganz großes Kino hier:vik:

@bigslizer von welchem Stern kommst du denn? Geh mal zum Seelenklempner und sprich dich aus und hör auf hier zu versuchen Anderen ans Bein zu pinkeln.


@ Mod bitte den Hetztread schließen, ist schon fast hier wie vor 70 Jahren


----------



## hotte50 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Mod bitte den Hetztread schließen, ist schon fast hier wie vor 70 Jahren



glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass dein übler Vergleich mit dem 3. Reich auch nur annähernd besser ist als die von dir hier angeprangerte "Pöbelei" ???


----------



## darth carper (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

1. baut Mad sehr schöne Ruten zum fairen Preis
2. braucht er ewig lange dafür und hält Terminzusagen nicht ein, was auch nicht ok ist
3. darf man das Kind auch ruhig beim Namen nennen, ohne das einem gleich eine Hetzkampagne unterstellt wird (und schon gar nicht mit der Zeit vor 70 Jahren vergleichen, was ist das denn für ein Niveau? Wohl eher gar keins). 
4. unter dem Aspekt der Hetzkampagne müßten alle Threads, die negative Äußerungen über irgendjemanden oder eine Firma beinhalten, geschlossen werden
5. ist niemand für die Rute in Vorleistung getreten
6. steht es jedem frei, woanders zu bestellen
7. kann mir niemand erzählen, daß Mad keine finanziellen Interessen beim Rutenbau hat. Niemand würde kostenlos Ruten verschicken, damit sie im Board beworben werden, wenn er sie nur zum Selbstkostenpreis baut.
8. kann ich verstehen, daß seine Freunde ihn hier im Board verteidigen. Dafür sind Freunde auch da.
9. muß man damit leben, daß nach einem Höhenflug auch manchmal ein tiefer Fall folgt (da spreche ich aus Erfahrung)
10. ist es unterste Schublade, wenn man mit Baseballschlägern oder dem Finanzamt droht.
11. sollte man die Energien die man auf solche Gedanken verschwendet, lieber zum beseitigen eventueller Intelligenzallergien nutzen
12. da das Niveau dieses Threads ab diesem Moment nicht mehr steigen wird, plädiere ich auch für die Schließung


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Teilweise kommt mir die Hatz hier schon so vor, daher ist dies nicht bei den Haaren herbei gezogen.

Besser oder schlechter darum ging es mir nicht...
Wer nicht übertreibt, kann nicht anschaulich schildern.


----------



## bigslizer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich warte seit 10 Monaten auf eine Reperatur meiner 450,-€ teuren Rute,
auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet, neue Ruten werden gebaut und ausgeliefert, Mad kommt seiner Verpflichtung nicht nach, die Reklamation zu bearbeiten.
Einige Heben ihn zum Rutenbaugott in den Anglerhimmel,
er will nur Geld verdienen, seine Kunden sind ihm Sch... egal, was man hat das hatman in der Tasche.
Ich bin richtig sauer.
Lasst den Thread ja öffen, vieleicht melden sich noch mehr Geschädigte.
Zur Beruhigung geh ich jetzt angeln.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@ DC

12. Punkt

ganz meine Meinung ... ich geh fischen.


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Ich wäre auch für eine Schliesung da gegenseitige Beschimpfungen ,Pöpeleien oder sogar Drohungen  nichts im AB zu suchen haben .


----------



## Stetten (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

*Hier mal ein paar positive und negative Highligts*



> naja,...
> Wer sich einen Individuellen Wunsch erfüllen lässt, muss auch Zeit mitbringen.


 


> Ist denn jemand von den "Verärgerten" in finanzielle Vorleistungen gegangen?
> 
> Wenn nicht, verstehe ich diese (ich bezeichne es mal als) Rufschädigung nicht ganz.


 


> Mit Verlaub,
> kennst Du den Rutenbauer persönlich?
> Wenn nicht, wäre ich etwas zurückhaltender...
> und wenn ich Deinen Post richtig verstehe, hast Du nicht einmal dort bestellt.
> Wenn dem so ist, kann man Deine oben stehenden Zeilen nur als "Anstacheln" bezeichnen...


 


> Erstens solltests als Ausenstehender dann auch nicht tun


 


> Moin,
> macht euch doch mal bitte klar was hier los wäre wenn es statt um den, von vielen geschätzten, Boardie Mad um einen Onlineversender, der nicht Boardpartner oÄ ist, gehen würde...dann würden die meisten hier aber kollektiv mit auf die Barikaden gehen!!


 


> noch schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache, daß nicht alle Kunden bei Robert den gleichen Status geniessen. Wer am meisten nervt wird als erstes bedient, nicht etwa wer schon am längsten wartet. Nerven ist aber nicht so meine Sache, eigentlich. ich habe mich immer wieder auf Roberts zusagen verlassen und wurde enttäuscht. Sicher, da war kein Geldwert im Spiel und daher ist das sicher zu verschmerzen.
> 
> Ich weiss das einige Leute ihre Rute von Robert erhalten haben, obwohl sie lange nach mir ihre Bestelllung abgegeben haben. Außerdem geht Robert auch scheinbar bei manchen Leuten noch an sein Telefon, bei mir nicht. Ich fühle mich so als Kunde 2.ter Klasse, oder aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich garnicht mehr wie ein kunde behandelt.


 


> Was wollt Ihr hier erreichen. Das nie wieder jemand bei Mad Robert bestellt?
> 
> Auch für die Rechte der Kunden gilt:
> Man muss sie einfordern.


 


> Also geht's denn noch? Hier von Propaganda, Rufmord und Feigheit zu schreiben...ich fass es nicht! Jungs lasst die Kirch doch mal bitte im Dorf und laßt euch die ganze Geschichte noch einmal ohne den Namen MAD durch den Kopf gehen!


 


> Und das Robert seine Kunden unterschiedlich behandelt was die Preise und Lieferzeiten betrifft ist auch kein Geheimnis.


 


> MAD wird hier immer als guter kumpel von nebenan dargestellt und man solle doch nachsicht mit ihm haben, er betreibe den rutenbau doch nur als hobby und eigentlich tut er demjenigen dem er eine baut doch einen gefallen...


 


> Das ganze mit einem professionellen Rutenbauer der damit kommerziell Geld verdient zu vergleichen klappt deswegen nicht.


 


> So, habe eben mit Robert (Mad) telefoniert!


 


> Eigentlich gibt es nämlich gar kein Problem. [/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hechtchris (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*



bigslizer schrieb:


> Ich warte seit 10 Monaten auf eine Reperatur meiner 450,-€ teuren Rute,
> auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet, neue Ruten werden gebaut und ausgeliefert, Mad kommt seiner Verpflichtung nicht nach, die Reklamation zu bearbeiten.
> Einige Heben ihn zum Rutenbaugott in den Anglerhimmel,
> er will nur Geld verdienen, seine Kunden sind ihm Sch... egal, was man hat das hatman in der Tasche.
> ...



Sorry aber hat man denn nicht überall 1 Jahr garantie oder täusche ich mich ? #h


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

@Hechtchris,Er schreibt ein paar Seiten vorher,das er sich die Rutenspitze abgebrochen hat
und redet dann plötzlich von Reklamation!
Ich bezweifle das ein Eigenverschulden,einen Garantieanspruch beinhaltet!

Taxidermist


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Thema Mads Rutenbau*

Moin moin,

da die zum Teil persönlichen Angriffe trotz mehrfacher Warnung nicht eingestellt wurden, komme ich den Wünschen einer Schließung nach. Einige Äusserungen hier sind echt grenzwertig!!! Mit Infoaustausch hat das leider nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Ich kann den Frust durchaus nachvollziehen, aber da gibt es bessere Wege zur Lösung, als der hier eingeschlagene. Bitte um Verständnis dafür!


----------

